# Eachmall.me says they shipped my GW...



## DarkFlare69 (Mar 5, 2015)

I bought a Gateway 3DS from http://eachmall.me/ because it's very cheap and I heard good things about it. I checked my email and received and email saying they shipped it to me. The address is correct, but I didn't receive it...


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 5, 2015)

DarkFlare69 said:


> I bought a Gateway 3DS from http://eachmall.me/ because it's very cheap and I heard good things about it. I checked my email and received and email saying they shipped it to me. The address is correct, but I didn't receive it...


 
wait 2 weeks.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Mar 5, 2015)

Did you expect it to arrive in three days or something? Have you never bought something that shipped out of China, or read any of the myriad of topics where it comes up both specifically and in passing? It can take upwards of a month for a product to arrive from China. Don't be surprised if you don't see it until almost April.


----------



## samiam144 (Mar 5, 2015)

I waited more than a month until i finally received mine lol


----------



## loco365 (Mar 5, 2015)

I got mine in about 2 weeks from them, but waiting 2-4 weeks for something from China isn't unheard of.


----------



## Joe88 (Mar 5, 2015)

2 weeks, could go up to 4 weeks though and because of chinese new year there was a delay with shipments


----------



## DarkFlare69 (Mar 5, 2015)

Do you guys think I'm stupid? I've waited about 3 weeks. It always said "Confirmed,Payed,Unshipped" and now it says "Confirmed,Payed,Shipped" and it says I should've recieved it today. But I didn't.


----------



## Sicklyboy (Mar 5, 2015)

DarkFlare69 said:


> Do you guys think I'm stupid? I've waited about 3 weeks. It always said "Confirmed,Payed,Unshipped" and now it says "Confirmed,Payed,Shipped" and it says I should've recieved it today. But I didn't.


 

To be fair you didn't provide any sort of timeframe for when it was purchased.

What does the USPS site say?


----------



## zfreeman (Mar 5, 2015)

Received my Gateway from them after 4-5 weeks.


----------



## FireEmblemGuy (Mar 5, 2015)

Eachmall's always been good about shipping when I've ordered, although the tracking numbers rarely work right. They cut as many corners as they can on, but usually I've got stuff from them in 12-15 days. If you ordered around three weeks ago, it's a possibility that it could've been held up by Chinese New Year stuff; regardless I wouldn't worry until things've passed the four week mark.


----------



## Joe88 (Mar 5, 2015)

Chinese New Year 2015 begins on the 19th of February, and ends on the 5th of March.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Mar 5, 2015)

You ordered three weeks ago? Bad, bad time to order. During the Chinese New Year, China basically shuts down. Everything slows down for upwards of two weeks, and often times shipping from smaller companies, like flash card resellers for example, stops completely until the celebration ends. If it just changed to shipped, that means they just shipped it and you won't see it until nearly April.

Happy waiting.


----------



## DarkFlare69 (Mar 6, 2015)

Sicklyboy said:


> To be fair you didn't provide any sort of timeframe for when it was purchased.
> 
> What does the USPS site say?





> * In-Transit: *
> Acceptance
> --------------------
> Your item was accepted at 12:15 am on March 5, 2015 in CHINA.


----------



## Sicklyboy (Mar 6, 2015)

Yeah that means it's still shipping and hasn't left China yet


----------



## quackstar84 (Mar 6, 2015)

Best of luck to you.


----------



## Arras (Mar 6, 2015)

That sounds like a shipping company in China has received your package but not sent it out further yet.


----------

